# Facebook Web Service JavaScript Error Access is Denied



## WaltSentMe007 (Jul 13, 2013)

I just purchased the Canon SX280HS and I am having trouble setting up the Facebook Web Service. I have successfully set up Twitter and YouTube, here are the steps to recreate my problem:

1. Connect the Camera to the PC
2. Open CameraWindow
3. Click Camera Settings
4. Click Set Up Web Services
5. Login to Canon Image Gateway
6. Click Edit Web Services
7. Click Edit next to Facebook
8. Click To Facebook and Login
9. On the Facebook Authentication Page, click Okay

At this point I get the error:




The error will not go away and I have to end the program in Task Manager. I updated my camera's firmware to PSSX280HS.FI2 but that did not fix the problem.


----------



## Keithius (Jul 26, 2013)

I had this same problem - here's how I worked around it.

1. Log into Canon Image Gateway in your browser (www.cig.usa.canon.com)
2. Connect the camera to the PC
3. Open CameraWindow
4. Click "Camera Settings"
5. Click "Set up Web Services"
6. Right-click the "Edit" button next to facebook and click "Copy shortcut." 
7. Switch to your normal browser and paste the URL (the "shortcut") you just copied into the address bar.
8. Click "To Facebook" and login to Facebook
9. On the Facebook Authentication Page, click "Okay"
10. Switch back to the CameraWindow application - Facebook will now be set up and you can edit it to change any further settings without getting errors.

Basically, what you're doing is when you get to the Facebook part, you're copying the URL that the CameraWindow application is showing you (in its own embedded version of Internet Explorer, which is probably old and out of date, which is why it won't work right with Facebook) and finishing the process in your own (presumably modern) browser.

Anyway, I hope this helps you and anyone else who ran into this annoying problem!


----------

